# Beware the pax asking about insurance



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

Just thought I would throw this out there . Beware the pax asking about the insurance . Is that really something you would ask about in a 2 mile trip ? While waiting , get over as far as possible & use flashers . I have had a mirror to mirror intentional hit & run . Be careful out there . Do NOT pursue !!!!! I am sure there is much more to add .
Over


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Say: insurance, I’m an Uber driver. I can’t afford such luxuries


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

As a Rider I would definitely consider asking a driver if they had a Ride Share Endorsement on their personal policy as that would give me great insight as to the knowledge and consideration of the driver.
Since I believe a very very high percentage of the drivers have no clue they even need this, I feel it a fair question.

I have the "Endorsement" or "Rider" from Allstate on my personal policy.

OP, do YOU have this covered?


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

grabby said:


> As a Rider I would definitely consider asking a driver if they had a Ride Share Endorsement on their personal policy as that would give me great insight as to the knowledge and consideration of the driver.
> Since I believe a very very high percentage of the drivers have no clue they even need this, I feel it a fair question.
> 
> I have the "Endorsement" or "Rider" from Allstate on my personal policy.
> ...


I could say the same thing about the majority of riders. That they have no clue what a rideshare endorsement is and don't really care or even think about it until something goes wrong. Most are just self-entitled d*bags who just expect Limo service for bus fare rates.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

over & done said:


> Beware the pax asking about the insurance .


Why should we "Beware"? the correct answer is Yes


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm in charge of the 3000-pound death machine. I'm not scared.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm in charge of the 3000-pound death machine. I'm not scared.


Ya, I thought I saw you driving around one day >>


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I used to own a retail shop.
Had a customer threaten to sue me once.
I said, "Hell, you don't have to sue me. I got my net worth right here in my pocket. Want it?"


----------



## Sl0re10 (May 7, 2018)

grabby said:


> Why should we "Beware"? the correct answer is Yes


because you might be getting cased for a insurance scam.

If you don't have rideshare; your probably not worth it.


----------

